# Timing Belt Change. Interference? I Got Lucky!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad it worked out. I tried to locate the kit with what you posted so I could put in the link, but that really doesn't point to it..


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@e-iowa-o 

When you put the belt on, did you turn the crank to get it back lined up correctly?

Also, is this the key you bought? I got one I haven't done my belt yet.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> @e-iowa-o
> 
> When you put the belt on, did you turn the crank to get it back lined up correctly?
> 
> Also, is this the key you bought? I got one I haven't done my belt yet.


Yes. That's the one. It gave me $40 worth of peace of mind and was well worth the money. There was a link to a vauxhall video in one of our "change or replace timing belt" discussions here at Cruzetalk. The video shows where to insert that spring loaded pin that secures the cam. 

I turned the motor with the belt on by using the nut on the crank. Turned it till the mark on the cam pulley was at 1200.. took out the plug and stuck that keeper in place (dunno why there's two of em) then kept turning the motor to the right till I heard the pin click into place. With the cam in the correct spot I got set to secure the crank. I needed to turn the crank a few more degrees to get the little tit to match up with the hole in the tool that keeps the crank at the right spot. I just moved it those few degrees. I was chicken to either turn it farther unnecessarily or to turn it counter clockwise. I got it in the right spot then removed the belt (removed the idler pulley first) and secured the crank. Then I dealt with swapping out the tensioner and water pump. Then put it all back together. One of the guys here even made a table with the torque values for every part that comes out when doing this job. That was really cool.

The video described loosening up the pulley on the cam and I started to do that but thought better of it. I didn't want to try and pin the pulley down and loosen up that nut. I just figured I'd get the new belt in and see where I was. And that seemed like it was right on the money.

PS In the kit, I think the pin with the knurled handle is to lock the tensioner of the serpentine belt, or might have been to pin the cam pulley. I dunno what that rectangular piece is for either.


----------

